# An-Verkauf



## möp (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch ne Plattform, die, Hardware im speziellen Drucker  Kauft und verkauft?

mfg
möp


----------



## Matthias_I (28. Mai 2004)

http://www.ebay.de

Matthias


----------



## möp (28. Mai 2004)

war auch mein erste Überlegung, sollte aber schon nen regulärer Shop sein.

Muss auch nich im Netz vertreten  sein, Name und Telefonnummer reichen.


----------



## soraxdesign (28. Mai 2004)

Such bei günstiger.de  nach dem Drucker deiner Wahl (oderdurchforste einfach die Kategorien).Die Links gehen meistens auf Onlineshops (hab meine Digicam auch dort gekauft, mit Adresse, Telefon Rechnung usw.).

Greetz


----------



## möp (28. Mai 2004)

danke


----------

